# My 280zx



## 82_280ZX (Jul 21, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/scary/nissan_man/images/IMG_6003.JPG


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

NICE CLASSIC :cheers:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

very clean car :thumbup: 

i pass a gold one of those almost every day, before it started snowing, and i just hafta look at it


----------

